# Ideas? Web user-upload photo gallery with geo-tag



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello all,

A non-profit that I volunteer for is interested in creating a photo/video gallery for their website that users can upload images/pictures to. They would really like it to have a geo-tag feature with a map-view option. 

I just want to know, is this something that MUST be custom-built or is there an existing service? 

I have found this: Geoslideshow | Revive your travels through geo-enabled slideshows!

It is pretty much what we are looking for, but it mashes flickr, picasa and facebook albums. We would need to make a public flickr album and then all users would have to create a flickr account to upload their pictures. I think that forcing people to create a flickr account might reduce the amount of use the service will get. 

I am just looking for some guidance. 

Thanks,

Adrian


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone?


----------

